# Emotiva phono pre-amp



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone using this pre-amp? https://emotiva.com/products/pres-and-pros/xps-1 I was thinking about trying it out so I was wondering if anyone here has it and would it be better than the pre-amp that is in my Onkyo 809 now. The price is very reasonable. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Interesting product. If you have a top-quality turntable and cartridge, it's probably worth giving it a go, as I expect that the phono pre amps in receivers these days aren’t what they were 30-40 years ago.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been considering picking one of those up and pairing it with one of these: https://emotiva.com/products/amplifiers/mini-x-100 and retiring my Marantz 2235b that I'm running my ProJect RM 1.3 through.

I have an Emotiva pre/pro and amp in my theater room and have been very pleased with the sound quality.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Interesting product. If you have a top-quality turntable and cartridge, it's probably worth giving it a go, as I expect that the phono pre amps in receivers these days aren’t what they were 30-40 years ago.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I only have an entry level Audio Technica TT so you don't think it will make a difference? I was also thinking about a Cambridge Audio on Ebay, http://www.ebay.com/itm/171904594749?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I would say it depends not only on what's upstream, but what's downstream as well. I've found that, connected to quality amp & speakers, a good photo stage can make an average table sound quite a bit better.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

thrillcat said:


> I would say it depends not only on what's upstream, but what's downstream as well. I've found that, connected to quality amp & speakers, a good photo stage can make an average table sound quite a bit better.


I would think your right although I was told that spending $150 on a pre amp to make a $100 TT sound better is a waste of time. I would tend to think the quality of a separate phono pre amp would be better than one that comes in an avr that doesn't make that it's priority. I really wouldn't know if that thinking is correct without knowing what Onkyo uses for componants for their pre amp. :dontknow:


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

tcarcio said:


> I would think your right although I was told that spending $150 on a pre amp to make a $100 TT sound better is a waste of time.


True, though if you can spend $100 on a TT, $150 on a phono stage and improve the sound, it's still a better deal than spending $500+ on a new TT, no? 

Does your AT Table allow you to upgrade the cartridge?

These are all reasons why components are great...upgrade piece by piece, improve things everywhere.

It's impossible to put dollar values on sonic improvements, but for argument's sake, say you spend $100 on a TT, $150 on a pre, and it sounds like a $500 TT. You're up $250. Now, a year later you spend $150 of that house money on a new cartridge for your TT and maybe now it sounds like a $1000 TT. And a year later you upgrade your amp, or your speakers, and realize that your $100 TT with a basic cartridge upgrade sounds pretty good. You live with that for another year and then spend $500 on a new TT. Who knows how far ahead you are now. 

Now you know why I'm always broke. I can always justify an upgrade based on money saved years ago.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

thrillcat said:


> True, though if you can spend $100 on a TT, $150 on a phono stage and improve the sound, it's still a better deal than spending $500+ on a new TT, no?
> 
> Does your AT Table allow you to upgrade the cartridge?
> 
> ...


That is why I am leaning towards getting a decent pre amp because any improvement in sound is still an improvement even if only small. Unfortunately my TT does not allow a cartridge replacement only the stylus can be replaced. If I can get my TT to sound as good as I can now then I can start saving towards a better one and at that point I will already have a good Pre amp to go with it. Then the better cartridge scenario can happen and I can be broke too.....


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

That's the spirit!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well so much for the pre-amp, for now anyway, I saw a Technics SL-3350 TT on CL about 20 minutes from my house. I know it isn't the best but I couldn't resist. I went to the guys house and he had some nice vintage gear all in excellent shape. He auditioned the TT for me and it sounded great. It is in near mint condition and was just serviced and had the rca and ground cables replaced along with a new cart and stylus. I got him to go down to $110 but he wouldn't go any lower so I bought it. Here is the CL link with pics. http://worcester.craigslist.org/ele/5180522085.html Anyone want to buy an Audio Technica PF-60????? :bigsmile:


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

